# Pike flies threw ice?



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

can you catch pike on fly fishing flies threw the ice i herd it works for trout but i didnt know if it worked for pike


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Larger streamers like a Wooly Bugger will work for sure. Use as small a split shot as weight attached to the line just above the hook. You want a slow natural sink that you can put some swimming action on the fly. A small flick of the rod (I use a jigging stick with a light fly to get a better hookset).

Alternately, I have pinched a large split shot right on the head of the fly, turning it into a jig I guess, when I use an ice fishing rod.

Give it a try.
Canuck


----------

